# I need bday goodie bag help...



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

My ds 7th bday is coming up. I dont want to fill the goodie bags with crap. I hate all the crap. Those stupid plastic trinkets. Argh. I need something better. Last year I made gym bags and put some baked goods in there and the activity was tie-dying tshirts so that was part of their goodie bag too.
Well, while we were happy with them, it seems the kids and their parents were not.







Maybe a little too outside the box for people?

Anyhoo, I'm open to some ideas. Clothes? Would a tshirt be lame? See, I need help......


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, my ds just turned 4 so this idea may be a little too "young" for a 7 yo, but I went to Target and got buckets and shovels and beach balls, etc from that cheap section of the toy dept (you know, the one with all the stuff in bins). I think I spent maybe $5 or $6 dollars for each bucket, but I really stuffed them since I didn't have many to make. The kids seemed pretty happy with them.


----------



## lilgreen (Dec 5, 2003)

I think you're on the right track with the t-shirt idea, although, maybe not specifically a t-shirt. I think one biggish gift make a good 'goody bag.' Ds was once given a baseball bat and ball (one of the cheap plastic ones), but we still have it and he still uses it. I'd go with a cool toy or book. Sorry I can't offer you more specific ideas. Just to please everyone you may want to tape on a lollypop or something.

Have fun at the party!


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

I am sure that people liked the gym bag if it was decently made

Maybe they weren't thrilled with bringing home baked goods (allergies, don't allow sweets in home, etc...)

And really I HATE it when somone gives me a WET art project or shirt to carry home. sorry, but it's annoying.









Here are some things I have given away that were big hits. I purcahsed at Sam's Club or Target on major sales:

1. Art kits

2. Hula Hoops

3. Aprons and Measuring cups

4. Card Games

5. Nerf Basketball and Hoop

6. Bucket of Sidewalk chalk


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

My 9 year old has been to two b-day parties in the past week. One child gave out $3 Smoothie King gift cards instead of a goodie bag. The other kid gave each guest a small nerf football. I would much rather have him come home with something like that than yet another bag full of candy and junk toys.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

For 7 year old boys...hmmmm. How about tattoos, squirt guns (or squirt fish), rubber bugs/snakes, magnifying glass, butterfly/bug net, pirate dress up stuff (red bandanna, eye patch, pencil a mustache on everyone), play doh type stuff(or play slime), match box type cars, balsa wood airplanes, sidewalk chalk, magic tricks, wooden dinosaur puzzles (the kind that look like skelatons)...

I think it depends on what the party environment or theme is going to be. Check out the dollar store near you for some ideas. Ours as lots of neat bug exploration stuff right now. You could fill a $1 bug house with stuff, or fill a pail with water fun toys, or a pail with out side art stuff. I have fond memories of building little toy airplanes and playing with them at one party as a kid.


----------



## bl987ue (Mar 14, 2006)

The last party my son went to, there were certificates for a free game of bowling. I thought it was a great idea. For his birthday, in lieu of goody bags we made caramel apples and dipped them in mini chocolate chips. Another party we attended, the kids made their own personalized water bottles with foam animal stickers. I agree with you--I hate the goody bags, and all those plastic toys just wind up jabbing me in the feet when I walk in ds's room at night.

ETA: I just remembered some cool ideas that I saw at other parties. One was to have a treasure hunt: hide little glass "diamonds" or polished rocks or little fake fossils around the yard and have the kids look for them. Another was a bionicle themed party, and everybody got their own little bionicle to assemble and take home. Not a goody bag in sight.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Gyro Wheel! http://www.liveandlearn.com/specials/gyrowheel.html
I just gave these out for ds's 9th birthday party. Big Hit and not too pricey.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

I too hate goodie bags that are full of white sugar teeth rotting crap and plastic garbage waiting to be disposed of!

For Hope's birthday parties I have always watched for things on sale in advance and stocked up and tried to be creative.

These are some of the items we've had in her loot bags:
Scholastic books (age appropriate)
lipbalms
mini bubble baths
sticker sheets
colouring pages
Fruit To Go fruit leather
granola bars
individual oatmeal packs
mini applesauce containers in ziploc bags
Tahitian Noni chews
Curious George dominoes card game (from Wendy's)
Christmas video (clearance sale)
Christmas story on cassette with 2 mini book ornaments
Christmas counting book
Muppet Babies phonics book with pencil (dollar store)
birthday stickers








:


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Staying in the t-shirt vein.

My cousin used to throw this big annual party and he always had a special t-shirt made with the date and theme of the event. Sort of like those ubiquitous college t-shirts celebrating every fraternity party. I know he managed to have them done for a very good price, but I don't know what the per t-shirt cost ended up being.

But, you can buy iron-on pages that go through your home printer, so you could always make shirts yourself.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

We're making CD's with DS's favorite music for goodie bag treats.

Also -- why weren't the parents/ kids happy with what you did? How did you know? How bloody ungrateful!!!!! I say do what you like and don't worry too much about what your guests think.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

CDs are what we did for dd1's 6th b-day and i think they were a hit. we also did some dress-up stuff (it was a kitty cat party) so they got to take home that. we put some treats in there, too (target organic fruit leathers, granola bars, maybe a piece of chocolate or two). i think i had some of those paper party blow-outs and some party horns which were kinda junky, but they were mostly paper so i figured mostly biodegradable. i think everybody liked it. i hate the stress i feel over b-day parties. i had no idea before i became a parent what this was all about. grrrr...

what kind of party are you having and maybe we can help you brainstorm? i like getting the things that are consumable (like food or art stuff) so it will eventually go away.

maybe you could do a playsilk/cape? or do you think the boys would like that? maybe a hat to decorate? i think the tie-dye t-shirt from last year and the homemade gym bags and goodies sound lovely!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks for the replies! Just fyi, I cleared the allergies before the party (not just for child attending, but for others in the home) and bought all new baking supplies just to be sure not to send any anything home that might effect someone. My older ds has life threatening allergies, so I understand all to well.









I forgot I also put an address book and pencil in there last year. I put ds phone # in it so everyone could keep in touch.

Our plan this year. We are renting a room at the childrens museum and having a dino hunt. The party leader takes the kids around while they hunt for dino peices and then they build the dino after they've found them all. Sounds kinda fun doesnt it? And the best part - its not in my home! Yippee!
I dont really care if the goodie bags match the theme or not. Hey, I'm desparate.
I was thinking of getting tickets for the childrens museum for their goodie bags. What do you think? If you got one free tix, would you go? You'd still have to pay for everyone else you take. Just a thought, I think I'll find out how much an individual ticket is first.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

For DD's last bday, I asked for no gifts. Since no one was supposed to bring gifts (about half the people did anyway, I was annoyed), I felt no obligation to buy junk for them. I know what you mean. I hate goodie bags. I'd rather my kids came home with nothing than cheap plastic toys that break as soon as you look at them. If you really feel you need to, how about crayons and paper or glow sticks or light up bouncy balls?


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *julie128* 
For DD's last bday, I asked for no gifts. Since no one was supposed to bring gifts (about half the people did anyway, I was annoyed), I felt no obligation to buy junk for them. I know what you mean. I hate goodie bags. I'd rather my kids came home with nothing than cheap plastic toys that break as soon as you look at them. If you really feel you need to, how about crayons and paper or glow sticks or light up bouncy balls?

oooh, I like those ideas!


----------



## kandace (Sep 9, 2006)

I just had to stop in and give my suggestion...I got this as a child and really enjoyed it!

You can get photo albums (not very expensive) and if you have a Polaroid camera (or a digital camera and printer close by), take a picture or two of that child with your DS and put it in the front of the album. At that age, I didn't have a photo album of my very own and it was neat to be able to run around my house afterwards and fill it up with pictures!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Pics and photo albums! I love it! At dh and I wedding, we gave out goodie bags to all the kids who came - bubbles, twisty straw, pen and pad of paper and a disposable camera. (so they wouldnt be too bored). I cant tell you the comments I got about the cameras! It seems ALL the kids loved it! They felt all grown up with their very own camera.
I know I can find the photo album at a dollar store for cheap, but I dont have a polaroid or a printer. And even if I did have a printer, we'll be somewhere else.
However, at my wedding, it was close friends and family. They didnt mind having to go and develop a roll of film since some were doing it already. I'm hesitant to send anything home that requires any effort, like pp mentioned about wet tshirts and crafts. (In my defense, I did offer to keep the tshirts and finish them off and bring them to school the next day, they all said no.















)
I did find a 12pk of pencil crayons at walmart for .25 last nite. I think I may go with the craft route - some stickers and a pad of paper and the obligatory lollipop.








Thanks everyone!!


----------



## kandace (Sep 9, 2006)

I think the craft pack idea is a great one! If you can get some small pads of paper, you can have your son do a drawing on the first page of each person's book, and maybe come up with a game at the party where they exchange books and draw pictures in them for their friends. If you check at Dollar Tree, they often have some craft things...even stamps so you could include something like that if you wanted.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Sounds like you have enough ideas, but I will tell you the good things I have done before.

For a bowling party, I made t-shirts using the iron on printer paper. Each had a cool bowling picture on back and "Kayla's bowling party, DATE" and on the front pocket area was their name with a bowling pin (Thank you familyfun.com)

Around back to school time I stock up on crayons, notepads, etc. and save for goody bags. A friend made homemade playdough and added it to her bags.

One year we did a pizza party where the kids made their own pizza and decorated their own cupcakes. I got cheap rolling pins, large spoons, paper aprons and paper chef hats. They used them and then brought them home. I received many positive comments about that. In fact, I will be doing this party again in October for my second dd.

Once, we got puzzles at a party--I see them at the dollar store. We love puzzles so that was good.

Good luck!

Amy


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Stocking up on school supplies! What a great idea! Definitely what I'll be doing from now on for the rest of the bday parties I have ahead of me.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shenjall* 
Well, while we were happy with them, it seems the kids and *their parents* were not.







Maybe a little too outside the box for people?

Bolding is mine.

I have to say, this is BS. With the exception of the baked good/allergy issue, what the heck? Just because you go to a birthday party does not mean that you automatically come home with something. And if someone is nice enough to give you something, you smile and say "thank you," not "that isn't good enough." I can understand kids still learning their manners, but the parents complaining? It might make me consider cutting out the whole goodie bag concept altogether.

That being said, having the kids plant flowers or grass in little pots is always fun and a cool take-home gift (IMO, anyway).


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I hear ya. I've been p/u my kids at parties watching parents ask, "wheres the goodie bag?" before one has even been offered.

I do like the potted plant idea. I did that for my older dd one year - it didnt go over too well since, well, her bday is in late december.







But I may do it for my younger dd this year.


----------



## kandace (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shenjall* 
I hear ya. I've been p/u my kids at parties watching parents ask, "wheres the goodie bag?" before one has even been offered.

That's ridiculous! I can't imagine actually asking a question like that! Goodie bags are fun, but certainly not _*REQUIRED*_. Besides, I think if you have just taken care of someone's child for a few hours at a party, they have had a lot of fun anyway! I remember always enjoying goodie bags, but not necessarily expecting to get them, _especially_ if there was something to take home (like a party I remember where we made tie-dyed shirts). Some people just surprise me so much with their behaviors!







:


----------



## Kira's mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Ther are so many great ideas here. I am not a fan of all the tiny pieces of junk either. For dd's last b-day (age 4). We had a Messy Party and made slime. Each child got a small plasic container to mix their slime in and take home (bought pint size at Smart and Final). They loved it,We also gave $2 gift certificates for Baskin Robbins, but I like the Smoothie King idea much more.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Mines younger. I did "goody bags" for her last birthday (4) to share with her class each person got one mini jar of playdoh and sparkly multicolored pencil and a nose maker. Not really creative but I got a lot of thankful parents saying they apprectiated me not giving a bunch of candy. Her birthday is October 26 with halloween so soon I doubt they suffered


----------

